
Ask HN: Best HN hiring search app? - botw
I recall there is a HN hirng search web app per location, per category, remote or not, but could not find it now.
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10166863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10166863)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10156804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10156804)

